
Amazon Aurora Under the Hood: Fast DDL - axelfontaine
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/database/amazon-aurora-under-the-hood-fast-ddl/
======
pratik60
Their benchmarks are confusing. Is that what they claim is the time to run a
migration or something else?

I would love not having to rely on pt-online-schema-change or gh-ost, and just
letting aurora do its magic.

